# ***PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING A NEW THREAD***



## Corry

*BEFORE* creating a new theme, please use the search option located in the upper right of the page, or read through the THEMES CATEGORIES AND INDEX stickied in this forum to make sure the topic has not already been created. It gets confusing and messy when there are multiple threads of the same theme. 

Thank you!



-------------
*Jan 03, 2006*

*ON THE SUBJECT OF POSTING OTHERS' PHOTOS: *

Should you have an expressed need to post an image that is not yours, kindly provide *just the link* to the image, _unless_ you have, and are able to show that you have, the permission from the photographer to post it here.


----------



## ferny

I love it when you go all dominatrix.


----------



## Corry

Too bad I don't have any pictures from when I was a dominatrix for Halloween!


----------



## DIRT

ooooooooooooooohhh  Spicy.   smack.


----------

